# Mac Vs Mufe Vs Bobbi Brown



## fafibaby (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi ladies...

Just wondering which of these three in foundations you guys prefer in terms coverage, natural looking and long lasting?

I asked a similar question in the recommendations section and seemed MUFE foundation won hands down. But wanted to get your opinions. 

I am a NC 42 in MAC. Any NC42's here? have been contemplating if i should try MUFE or Bobbi Brown or just stick with MAC.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 31, 2008)

MUFE for me, MAC has variety, but depending on the store, or MA/SA I can't get the same prognosis for me in terms of NW or NC


----------



## lovely333 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am a nc50 I wear mac and bobbi brown. I like both but bobbi brown is more of a yellow based. It works well for me but can look crazy on some people.


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 3, 2008)

I never tried Bobbi Brown foundations, but MUFE beats MAC in terms of product quality and color selection.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 4, 2008)

I said in your other thread that I preferred MUFE.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I think you might want to get samples to see what you want the most.


----------

